
Ask HN: Notable Black Friday/Cyber Monday 2019 Deals - petecooper
At the time of writing it&#x27;s a few days before Black Friday 2019.<p>Have you found any notable deals worth sharing with HN readers?
======
midef
If you're into audio, $299 for a pair of KEF Q150s is a steal (especially for
the walnut ones):
[https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07VCLVRVL/ref=twister_B071SGSFW...](https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07VCLVRVL/ref=twister_B071SGSFWG)

